# Houston Raceway Park Sunday



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Got to go out and put the 70-200 through it's paces for what I bought it for. No teleconverter it was time to let the big dog eat...more here

http://www.pbase.com/jumpinminnow/hrp_divisional


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like that lens worked out great for you. That flame job in the second pic is pretty cool!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Very nice Rusty. I hate to say it but it's a definite improvement over your beloved Minolta. Nikon rocks. Running for cover now.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I have to agree. Your Minolta shots were great but I think you will be more up in the fantastic range now with your new baby.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Boy those look great and bring back some old memories.

When I was younger (1967), I took my new '67 Chevelle to the drags in Porter. It had a 350 hp 327 engine but the tech guys quickly decided it was rated at 375 and put me in "A" Stock. There was only one other car there in "A" Stock. It was a 375 hp 396 '66 Chevelle sponsored by Boyd Mullen Chev in Pasadena and driven by a guy named Tommy Costales.

Hmmm...check out this Corvette. Chevy blood must run deep in this family!
http://www.pbase.com/jumpinminnow/image/97293371

Oh, BTW, I beat him on that particular day. He had trouble getting it to start and they jury rigged something to get it started. Although I pulled him off the line, I was about two car lengths behind him when his wire came loose and I beat him to the finish line!  13.15 @ 104. Got me a trophy too. ha ha. He was running about a full second faster than me.

Thanks for jogging the old memory banks.
Looks like you are getting that new gear ironed out.
Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Beautiful shots.. Looks like you had a good vantage point!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

MT,

That's a great story and that IS Tommy behind the wheel of the vette. Small world...he built the engine that was in Malcolm's '57. 

For you fans of the '57 it is back with it's original owner since Malcolm's passing and it is currently being fitted with a pro stock components in N.C. I will have press access for it's debut at HMP and will keep you guys in the loop. 

I made a huge jump in the learning curve on Sunday and I'm also planning to attend the national event at...Bandimere!!!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

TooShallow said:


> Very nice Rusty. I hate to say it but it's a definite improvement over your beloved Minolta. Nikon rocks. Running for cover now.


Ouch! Had a lot more excuses way back then though...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

you should have entered that first pic in the Things That Fly contest, Rusty.

rosesm


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice pics Rusty...I wanted to go but I had to be at the bad place (work) all last weekend. I just live down the road a couple of miles from the track and when the big boys come out to run I can hear them at my house.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ibeafireman said:


> Nice pics Rusty...I wanted to go but I had to be at the bad place (work) all last weekend. I just live down the road a couple of miles from the track and when the big boys come out to run I can hear them at my house.


I used to live in Chaparral Village and we could hear them often. You could always tell when the big dogs were running 'cause all you'd hear was a quick Brruup.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Even at work at the Chevron Cedar Bayou plant, we could hear the big boys if the wind was blowing just right. My buddy Hubert climbed a tall structure with his binocs and when he came down he reported: " Well, I've been to the races and the red car beat the white one!" 

Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*OK This is for the oldies*

I remember when the Houston International was in Dickinson, My x and I would take the jeep across the back pasture to watch. We would be a the end across from the run out. Did get to see a few not stop in time.....


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I wish I would have had my 55-200 lens when I went saturday. I bought a Nikon D40 and was using the kit 18-55 lens. I took over 200 photos, some good ones, some iffy ones.

Here is one of my son


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Anyone headed out to the track this saturday?


----------

